
Extraordinary Organizations: $170M company with no titles except “plant” manager - wheels
http://venturehacks.com/articles/extraordinary-organizations
======
stella
What is it called when a blog reposts 80% of the content from another site?

Anyway, this is the original article:
[http://www.evolvingexcellence.com/blog/2008/01/no-titles-
exc...](http://www.evolvingexcellence.com/blog/2008/01/no-titles-excep.html)

~~~
alaskamiller
DaringFireball?

~~~
gjm11
Er, no. John Gruber posts a lot of links, but what he doesn't generally do is
to copy-and-paste someone else's stuff and try to make it look like he wrote
it.

------
byrneseyeview
Officers and directors: Ferdinand E. Megerlin Ph.D. > Chairman of the Board

Allen J. Carlson > President, Chief Executive Officer, Director

Tricia L. Fulton > Chief Financial Officer

Jeffrey Cooper > Officer

Peter G. Robson > General Manager of Sun Hydraulics Limited

<http://finance.google.com/finance?q=sun+hydraulics>

I guess they don't have _many_ titles.

~~~
jsrfded
Their employment page also lists jobs titles that they are hiring for:

CNC Machinist / Senior Product Design / Outside Sales Engineer

Clearly they have titles. Perhaps the vagueness of the article is actually
indicative of it not being very accurate or telling the whole story.

~~~
dgabriel
My first instinct was also to verify the "no titles," thing at the employment
page.

------
wheels
This seems to be patterned after the Brazillian organization, Semco.

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2003/apr/27/theobserver.o...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2003/apr/27/theobserver.observerbusiness7)

~~~
lazyant
Yes, I wonder why Ricardo Semler <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ricardo_Semler>
and Semco is not mentioned more frequently.

I enjoyed his book "Maverick" a lot: <http://tinyurl.com/7l6mfp> , the newer
'Seven day weekend" is not bad either.

------
aditya
Reminds me of Nucor. It is twisted and surprising that companies that think
about their employees' happiness first are not the norm, what we do have is
megacorps with CEOs that make billions and let everyone else suffer,
especially customers.

[http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/06_18/b3982075....](http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/06_18/b3982075.htm)

------
diN0bot
"The company recently held a party to commemorate the tenth anniversary of the
last time [Semler] made any decision at all. "

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2003/apr/27/theobserver.o...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2003/apr/27/theobserver.observerbusiness7)

------
pmorici
sounds a bit like the company that makes GoreTex...

[http://www.fundinguniverse.com/company-histories/WL-Gore-
amp...](http://www.fundinguniverse.com/company-histories/WL-Gore-
amp;-Associates-Inc-Company-History.html)

------
jderick
It makes some sense. It seems to be to be a sort of "fine grained capitalism".
Not too different from the Silicon Valley, if you think of that as one big
company. What I wonder is what prevents more companies from going this route?

------
diN0bot
industrial democracy is awesome
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Industrial_democracy>

